# Denmaker SAS Ligaen 05-07 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 2, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
05 Oct 18:00 Randers FC - AGF Aarhus 2.50 3.30 2.85 +134 Randers FC - AGF Aarhus 
06 Oct 14:00 Esbjerg FB - Odense BK 1.95 3.45 4.00 +179 Esbjerg FB - Odense BK 
06 Oct 16:00 Aalborg BK - Viborg FF 1.80 3.65 4.45 +174 Aalborg BK - Viborg FF 
06 Oct 18:00 FC Copenhagen - SonderjyskE 1.50 4.20 6.80 +175 FC Copenhagen - SonderjyskE 
06 Oct 20:00 FC Nordsjalland - Brondby IF 2.55 3.40 2.75 +171 FC Nordsjalland - Brondby IF 
07 Oct 20:00 FC Midtjylland - FC Vestsjaelland 1.62 3.80 5.80 +172


----------

